# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Machismo en el foro

## Ritxi

Desde el equipo de moderación hemos notado hace tiempo un aumento de  mensajes con contenido machista u obsceno, sobre todo hacía las usuarias  del foro. Y más concretamente quejas sobre Mensajes Privados.
Recordamos que los Moderadores si pueden actuar contra un MP que sea  reportado, y cualquiera de estas conductas puede ser motivo de sanción e  incluso baneo.


Aqui estan las normas de magiapotagia.com Anuncios - Sugerencias 
Y si aún así no os leís las normas aqui va un pequeño extracto.



*CONDUCTA DE LOS MIEMBROS
*Los miembros de _magiapotagia.com_ se comprometen a mantener una actitud tendente a la cordialidad entre usuarios.

*Todo miembro del foro se compromete a NO realizar las siguientes acciones*:*Escribir de manera ofensiva o insultante:*
El uso de lenguaje vulgar o de sexo explícito.El menosprecio a las distintas razas, religiones, orientaciones   sexuales, culturas, etnias, discapacidades, diferentes nacionalidades,   distintos géneros…La utilización de un lenguaje amenazador, acosador, difamatorio o denigrante.La inclusión o solicitud de material pornográfico u obsceno.Insertar links a lugares con contenido potencialmente ofensivo.Mensajes que falten, directa o indirectamente, al respeto a otros   usuarios, de forma individual o colectiva. Esto incluye acciones como:   insultos directos, expresiones que denoten animadversión, órdenes o   insinuaciones ofensivas o denigrantes, y comportamientos similares.Incluir información privada de terceros sin su consentimiento.




*VIOLACIONES DEL CONTRATO*
Los temas y mensajes que violen las normas serán eliminados, y podrán aplicarse sanciones a discreción del equipo de moderación.
Temas y mensajes que incumplan las normas pueden ser borrados en cualquier momento a discreción de _magiapotagia.com_ y el equipo de moderadores.
Las  cuentas de usuarios podrán ser   advertidas, suspendidas o revocadas en  cualquier momento y por   cualquier razón a discreción de m_agiapotagia.com_ y sus moderadores.
La decisión de qué contenido es “aceptable” y qué contenido es “inaceptable” será efectuada únicamente por _magiapotagia.com_ y su equipo de moderadores.
Aceptas que la decisión de los moderadores y administradores es definitiva, y no discutirás legalmente sus fallos.

----------


## rave

Increíble que pase esto.

----------


## Javi Drama

Me parece lo más correcto Ritxi y desde aquí; te pido que si las bromas y tontadas de los mensajes de Anna y Lydia, por la confianza con Renard y Luis, te parecen fuera de lugar los borres o edites.

Enviado desde mi SK17i usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ritxi

> Increíble que pase esto.


Pues si, luego nos quejamos que no hay magas.

Estaís todos avisados, el vaso está que colma

----------


## SOFTVADER

Pues si que esta el patio bueno si

----------


## MagNity

Aprovechando el post de Javi Drama, para comentar que sabemos que algunos ya conoceis a las personas que os dirijís y por lo tanto os tomais ciertas licencias, el problema radica que esto mismo lo leen otros usuarios que al ver tales licencias se toman tambien la suya,... lo mejor es no caer pues en ciertas bromas que pueden dar pie a actos menos agradables.
Aún así, repetimos, los moderadores tenemos todo el control con lo que se postea en abierto y por lo tanto sabemos que escribe cada uno y como tratar el tema, pero algunos usuarios se escudan en lo MP para ser mucho más directo pensando que escapan de nuestro control y creemos que es mucho más grabe lo que está sucediendo y que de no canviar se tomarán medidas drásticas pronto.

----------


## chamflim

En todos los pucheros cuecen habas ...
la verdad que no entiendo este a tipo de gentes, a no ser que la desesperacion les lleve al ridiculo. y aun asi nunca entendere estas actitudes 
respeto y cabilidad ..las mujeres son personas y aunque gasten alguna broma o den pie a algo no significa que esten dando la libertad de vejar a su persona
ah¡¡¡ y lo mas importante ..ellas son las que deciden hasta donde puedes llegar .
un saludo y mucho animo a las chicas .."tontos hay hasta en la sopa"

----------

